# Polnische Angelkarte



## matittjah (12. Dezember 2020)

jot Hey Leute, wie sieht die Polen-Karte hier in Deutschland aus, ist sie normalerweise funktionsfähig?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Dezember 2020)

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall einen gültigen deutschen Fischereischein.
Dazu dann eine Angelerlaubnis für das Gewässer.


----------



## matittjah (12. Dezember 2020)

doIch denke nicht, dass es so ist


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Dezember 2020)

Von mir aus.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2020)

Was meinst du was passiert, wenn ich mit meinem deutschen Angelschein versuche
in Polen zu Angeln?
Mal abgesehen davon, dass es in den ausgeräumten polnischen Gewässern,
wahrscheinlich ohnehin keinen Sinn macht zu fischen?

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2020)

Doch es geht. Zum Beispiel in Bayern kann er sich einmal pro Jahr einen zeitlich begrenzten Urlauberfischereischei ausstellen lassen und damit Erlaubnisscheine erwerben.


----------



## Minimax (13. Dezember 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Doch es geht. Zum Beispiel in Bayern kann er sich einmal pro Jahr einen zeitlich begrenzten Urlauberfischereischei ausstellen lassen und damit Erlaubnisscheine erwerben.


Ganz genau.  @matittjah In den Grenznahen Ländern Meck-Pomm und Brandenburg gibt es ebenfalls die Möglichkeit des Touristenfischereischeins, allerdings nur auf Friedfisch- dies ist jederzeit möglich. 
Darüber hinaus gibt (oder gab es mal) es zwischen Mecklenburg Vorpommern und Brandenburg und den polnischen Verbänden Austauschsprogramme, Bitte erkundige Dich in den Angelläden dieseits und Jenseits der Grenze, dort wirst Du Rat finden,

Witamy na Anglerboard,
Minimax


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Dezember 2020)

Da geht was, habe ich schon mal gehört...


----------



## matittjah (13. Dezember 2020)

Ok Vielen Dank, er lernt langsam, aber es wird wahrscheinlich schwer.Ich muss Deutsch keine andere Option machen, beste Grüße an alle


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel in Bayern kann er sich einmal pro Jahr einen zeitlich begrenzten Urlauberfischereischei ausstellen lassen und damit Erlaubnisscheine erwerben.



Sag ich doch.
In MV geht das auch. 
Man braucht einen deutschen Fischereischein(auchein  Urlauber-FS ist ein zeitlich begrenzter deutscher Fischereischein) und eine Angelerlaubnis für das Gewässer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> In den Grenznahen Ländern Meck-Pomm und Brandenburg gibt es ebenfalls die Möglichkeit des Touristenfischereischeins, allerdings nur auf Friedfisch- dies ist jederzeit möglich.



In MV kann man auch den zeitlich begrenzten Touri-FS erwerben und braucht dann noch eine Angelerlaubnis für das Gewässer. Damit kann man aber(im Gegensatz zu BRB) Fried- und Raubfische angeln.
Dass man die die Gewässerkarte für Gewässer des LAV-MV auch über ein Austauschkartenprogramm bekommt, befreit nicht von der Fischereischeinpflicht. Egal ob Touri-FS oder richtiger FS - man braucht immer einen gültigen deutschen Fischereischein.


----------

